# New photo's of Deluxe 2 bedroom unit at DRI's Suite's at Fall Creek Branson, MO



## dougp26364 (Apr 16, 2008)

We recently spent a quick 3 nights at DRI's the Suite's at Fall Creek in one of their deluxe units. It was the nicest unit in Branson we've stayed in, which is saying something for an area plastered with premier rated resorts. There are also pictures of the resort grounds in general. Unfortunately, since it was early season the outdoor pool was not open. Perhaps I can swing back by some other time when we're in town and get better pictures of the outdoor pool once it's open. 

Click on the photo below to take you to the album.






Or click this link if the photo doesn't work: 
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/563112698RiiQlt

I'll hammer out a full review in a couple of days for TUG members to view.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Doug... as always, great photos!

I don't own there, so have had to rely on exchanges to get in.  I would add that the trout fishing is a nice extra benefit of the resort.  They have a nice shaded dock you can fish from, and you can also rent boats very cheaply.  And the cool water keeps the temperature down, even in the summer months.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 16, 2008)

ace2000 said:


> Thanks Doug... as always, great photos!
> 
> I don't own there, so have had to rely on exchanges to get in.  I would add that the trout fishing is a nice extra benefit of the resort.  They have a nice shaded dock you can fish from, and you can also rent boats very cheaply.  And the cool water keeps the temperature down, even in the summer months.



The dock has been destroyed by the flooding. It was far to early to tell whether or not it will be rebuilt. It was an older dock and I'm sure that there will be new regulations that have to be complied with in order to rebuild. New regulations often mean considerably more expense than just replacing what was already there. The maintenance men that were posted to watch the dock and warn others if the floods broke it free and floated it down river (yes the lake was moving that fast) said that it would be a total loss.


----------



## JLB (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, tell me about dock requirements.    If you need to know the Corps' rules _du jour_, I'd be happy to fill you in.    (But you really don't want to know.)

There is a learning curve with the lake, lake property and docks that normally takes several years to sink in.

We were just in one of those units the other night, a lockoff--both sides, watching KU beat Memphis.  I believe we violate the quiet hour policy.  

Being new helps it in the being nice department, as most stuff in Branson is nice, but not new.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2008)

JLB said:


> Yeah, tell me about dock requirements.    If you need to know the Corps' rules _du jour_, I'd be happy to fill you in.    (But you really don't want to know.)
> 
> There is a learning curve with the lake, lake property and docks that normally takes several years to sink in.
> 
> ...



If you were in a LO, then you were in a standard unit. The deluxe units are not LO's. The deluxe units are a litte more than just new. They have several upgrades that the standard units do not have including nicer furniture, upgraded GE Profile appliance, tile floors in the bathroom and flat Panasonic wide screen TV's in the living room and both bedrooms.


----------



## JLB (Apr 18, 2008)

Actually, now that I think about it, we were in a groundfloor handicap units--both sides.

Of the things you list, I do recall that the bathrooms had tile floors.

Also, not on your list, ants.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 18, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing - Great Photos - Really Nice Unit and Lovely Grounds!*

*
dougp26364*

We recently spent a quick 3 nights at DRI's the Suite's at Fall Creek 
in one of their deluxe units. It was the nicest unit in Branson we've 
stayed in, which is saying something for an area plastered with premier rated resorts.


----------



## JLB (Apr 18, 2008)

If y'all got a buck, I noticed one on eBay a little while ago.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2008)

JLB said:


> If y'all got a buck, I noticed one on eBay a little while ago.




Interesting thought since it appears one could pay an additional $2,995 and have it included in THE Club. I only need another 2,500 points to reach Gold Elite status. The problem of course is actually being able to use those points. As it is now I have some degree of difficulty using what I own now let alone what I would do with another 7,500 points. At some point it goes from buying vacation timeshare to collecting and I think I may have already crossed that line.

That and there could be a good sized assessment to replace the destroyed dock and/or a healthy increase in MF's.


----------



## anteween (Apr 20, 2008)

*Thanks for the photos*

Thanks for the photos. We have reservations in late June.  I hope we get the same type of units.  I did request that we be close the the club house with an elevator.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 21, 2008)

anteween said:


> Thanks for the photos. We have reservations in late June.  I hope we get the same type of units.  I did request that we be close the the club house with an elevator.




Building 25 is the only building that has deluxe units at this time. It is not a building I would consider "close" to the clubhouse.


----------



## omaha10 (May 4, 2008)

*Question concerning the sunroom.*

We'll be at the Suites at Fall Creek in a couple of weeks.  Does building 25's sunroom have windows that open for fresh air?  I've made a request for a deluxe, but I'm concerned that we can't sit out on the screened-in porch.  The (great) photos make it look like the sunroom is totally enclosed.  Thanks, JT


----------



## JLB (May 5, 2008)

As I recall, since it got pretty warm in the unit while we were watching KU humble Memphis, and I was the closest to the lanai (scuse me, Ozark Room), I opened those doors for some fresh air.

Right now we are in the middle of pine and oak pollen season, so that may make fresh air less inviting for some.   



omaha10 said:


> We'll be at the Suites at Fall Creek in a couple of weeks.  Does building 25's sunroom have windows that open for fresh air?  I've made a request for a deluxe, but I'm concerned that we can't sit out on the screened-in porch.  The (great) photos make it look like the sunroom is totally enclosed.  Thanks, JT


----------



## dougp26364 (May 5, 2008)

omaha10 said:


> We'll be at the Suites at Fall Creek in a couple of weeks.  Does building 25's sunroom have windows that open for fresh air?  I've made a request for a deluxe, but I'm concerned that we can't sit out on the screened-in porch.  The (great) photos make it look like the sunroom is totally enclosed.  Thanks, JT




They were picture windows and I do not believe that they opened. There were no doors to open from the living area to the sun room so sliding the doors open for fresh air was not a possiblity in the deluxe room we were in.

You are correct that the sunroom was completely enclosed. The screened in porch was available on every other building I looked at but not on building 25. In my photo album I took pictures of the back portion of building 25 along with a photo of another building that did have the screened in porch.


----------



## omaha10 (May 5, 2008)

*The extra info is appreciated,*

Thank you very much for the info.  A screened-in porch is pretty useless in the hot summer or winter, but in May, the fresh Midwest air is awesome.  I now know what 2 bedroom to request.

Thanks again,
JT


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 6, 2008)

Please note that if you do not go with building 25 you will not get the 2 bedroom deluxe, new, suites.  You will get a screened in porch but the units are nowhere as nice.


----------



## anteween (May 6, 2008)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Please note that if you do not go with building 25 you will not get the 2 bedroom deluxe, new, suites.  You will get a screened in porch but the units are nowhere as nice.




Building 25 has the only nice units in the whole complex?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 6, 2008)

anteween said:


> Building 25 has the only nice units in the whole complex?




Building 25 has the only deluxe units. I haven't been in the standard units. JLB, on the other hand, has been in the standard unit and, if I'm not mistaken, felt they were very nice units but, I should let him speak for himself.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 8, 2008)

I Have Seen The Older Units.  They Are Not As Nice. Period.  You Are Likely To Be Extremely Disappointed If You Do Not Go With The New 2 Bedroom Deluxe Units.  There Is Not Much Else I Can Say.  I Have Read Many Complaints About The Older Units Including Noise And Bugs.

Best Wishes For A Great Time In Branson


----------



## omaha10 (May 8, 2008)

*2 bed delux*

Thanks very much for the tips.  2 bdrm deluxe it is.  I'll let you know how it all shakes out, in a couple of weeks.  Thanks again.

JT


----------



## JLB (May 8, 2008)

I wonder if there might be some confusion about what is meant by _older_ units, if that means the ones down by the lake as opposed to the newer mid-rises by the clubhouse.

There is more than one newer midrise, so more than one building (not just 25) of newer units.  I'm not sure, but I believe Topeka Tom and Barb were in 2401.  I know it was a handicap lockoff, and it was just fine.

Even the ants were just fine.   What with the screened lanai and ants, I thought we were in Florida.

I seriously doubt that our hillbilly ants are smart enough to know which are the new buildings, the ones they are supposed to stay out of.   



dougp26364 said:


> Building 25 has the only deluxe units. I haven't been in the standard units. JLB, on the other hand, has been in the standard unit and, if I'm not mistaken, felt they were very nice units but, I should let him speak for himself.


----------



## Topeka Tom (May 9, 2008)

*Chiming in!*

Not sure just how much we can add to what has gone before, but we have stayed at the Suites three years in a row in early April.  The reason is that the resort is close to the Welk theater, where Bransonfest "should" be held every year (long story).  We would have preferred one of the two Wyndamn! resorts right there also, but the Suites have always been an easy trade and available early.  

This was our first year in one of the units near the clubhouse, as we were down near the lake the first two years.  Always we have found our units to be spacious, clean, and well-appointed.  Views from the screen porch varied from non-existent to a great view of a golf course and the lake.  Every year we heard the croaking of fish crows, validating one of my favorite bird-watcher's questions:  "Have you ever heard a fish crow?"

This year we learned a little about handicap units.  Topeka Barb has a bad back that was acting up so she needed to be on first floor.  Our first time requesting one.  You lose some cupboard space, as the space under the sink and wash basin has to be open for a wheelchair user.  Also, the the furniture tends to be broken down.  Every single piece in our unit was shot -- springs and cushions blown out. 

I have been noticing something in nearly all our trades for a couple of years and that is that all the door hinges squeak.  True in this unit, too.

The ants were small and couldn't eat much.  I was more bothered by the spray they did than the ants.  There's a thread going in the Lounge.  I'd recommend reading it with tongue in cheek.

It's hard to balance out the positives and negatives when it's so subjective and the resort and units are all pretty good to start with.  We probably won't be staying here next year, but that has everything to do with Bransonfest being at the Dick Clark theater instead of the Welk, and nothing to do with the minor shortcomings of a resort we found well above acceptable.

That's how Branson is, full of really pretty nice resorts, all with pretty minor limitation or shortcomings.  Which you should try to book depends on what's important to you.

Some of these things might include:  new, posh units, location, programs, posh grounds, good swimming pools, large units, perhaps even granite counter tops :rofl: 

Read the reviews, pay the money, and take your choice.


----------



## JLB (May 13, 2008)

I notice it hasn't been mentioned here, so I will, that Fall Creek is a hodgepodge of timeshare, campground, trailer park, and low-end rental condos, such as this one:

690 Fall Creek Drive #3
Branson, MO 65616
$53,000

A RE company working that area--Fall Creek and Point Royale--keeps me informed.  Yesterday it was a PR house for $355K, and their golf course is closed, or will be closing, to replace the greens.

Both of those developments are condo-flipping ones, along with Holiday Hills and a few others.  Investors buy them, hold them and rent them for 10 years or so, then dump them.

Such a deal. 

The least of the lesser is Fall Creek.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 13, 2008)

JLB said:


> I wonder if there might be some confusion about what is meant by _older_ units, if that means the ones down by the lake as opposed to the newer mid-rises by the clubhouse.
> 
> There is more than one newer midrise, so more than one building (not just 25) of newer units.  I'm not sure, but I believe Topeka Tom and Barb were in 2401.  I know it was a handicap lockoff, and it was just fine.
> 
> ...



DRI has created two classes of units at some of the old Sunterra resorts. There are newer units up by the clubhouse but, the only building that has "deluxe" units is building 25. Building 25 is also the only building that has two bedroom units that are not lock-out units.


----------

